# ABAP - Suche Beispiel für Dynpros



## Day-X (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich schreib grad an einer Hausarbeit über Dynrpos. Der theoretische Teil ist nicht das Problem aber wir sollen auch ein bis zwei Beispiele anlegen und da hilft mir das Buch was ich für die Hausarbeit benutze nicht wirklich weiter. Deswegen such ich jetzt sowas wie nen Tutorial oder ne möglichst einfache Übung zu Dynpros. Soll absolut nichts großes sein aber ohne Anleitung krieg ich da nicht wirklich was zusammen. :/
Falls jemand sowas hat (vielleicht vom Studium) oder weiß wo ich sowas finden kannn...


----------

